# Advice.



## Christine270 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok, so the only plants I have ever planted in my tank are Aponegeton, Water Lily & Onion Bulb. Half of the bulbs never grow. I currently only have 2 Aponegeton & 1 Onion Bulb sprout that's super tall - my Otto's really like to hang out on it. I'm looking to make my tank pretty densely planted. I've had Wisteria before and I absolutely hate it. It takes over my tank if I don't trim it down. 

I was wondering if anyone has any advice for types of plants or grasses I should look into it and possible places to order online. My LFS shut down and the only place I can get plants is Petsmart/Petco - basically crappy half-dead plants. 

I was also wondering what is good to use for substrate and nutrients. A lot of my Aponegeton leaves start to die. They turn brownish and start to look really see-through.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

to find the best plants and the greatest variety of plants as well as the best deals on plants go to www.aquabid.com .......it is where we get all of our plants..
get some java ferns....anubias...and cryptocoryne.....all low light and low maintenance.
aponogetons need a rest period...if their leaves start dying trim them all off and place the bulb in some peat in a baggy and ut it in a cool dark place for a couple of months..


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Be careful buying from aquabid just like you'd be careful buying from eBay or Amazon, though. For plants, I agree with loha. Try going through other websites to look at what appeals to you, then do some research on the plant over the internet. Try aquariumplants.com


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

I ordered a bunch of plants from Planted Aquariums Central. I was so happy with them! They even threw in some extras. All the plants were of great quality. I have never ordered from any other place though, so i have nothing to compare it to. 

If you want to see pictures of what i got, take a look here

My tank is a low light tank. I have ecocomplete as substrate. So far it is working great for me. But i'm new to planted tanks. But im sure some more experienced people will give their thoughts.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh yeah, that was the one I couldn't remember!


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Hmm, loha didn't mention anacharis. They are great and beautiful.


----------

